# My SF E1L vs. garbage disposal!!



## H2Orower (Jan 26, 2010)

My wife was insisting that our garbage disposal wasn't working properly and complaining that it was not adequately chopping up the lemon pieces she had put in. "_Perhaps the blades are no longer sharp enough_", she said. To investigate the matter, she grabbed my E1L out of the kitchen drawer and proceeded to "accidentally" drop it into the running machine. As you can see, the blades were plenty strong and sharp, and did a number on my little $139 hard anodized flashlight. The light might not be pretty to look at any longer, but it still works just fine.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like it got worked over pretty good.oo:
Not that you needed an excuse to buy another light but:twothumbs


----------



## copperfox (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't put $140 flashlights in the kitchen drawer. Now you know why.


----------



## brianch (Jan 26, 2010)

"accidentally"

riiiightttt :ironic: well now you have an excuse to buy another surefire :thumbsup:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

Need a divorce lawyer? :laughing:


----------



## kccustom (Jan 26, 2010)

Gives it a little bit of character. Get a new one and get rid of the garbage disposal


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 26, 2010)

You should so send it in for their "True Stories"


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 26, 2010)

now it looks totally badass, and i would carry it with pride but since the glass got cracked id take some pics and send it in to surefire itll get put on the website and send you a new one.


----------



## Th232 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm wondering about the blade sharpness now!

She really owes you a new light...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 26, 2010)

O man, that is too funny. 


Like others said, time for a new light. 

If it wasn't for the broken lens that would be a great beater.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 26, 2010)

I am positive she is glad you dropped in down there.
Can you imagine if SHE did the dropping?
Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 26, 2010)

How sad. That's surprising it surevived that kind of beating (or maybe it isn't). Anyone want to start a "Can it survive the garbage disposal thread"?

...I just realized I misspelled survived but I'll leave it as is...


----------



## foxtrot824 (Jan 26, 2010)

What is every one talking about this light is just getting broken in  There are more ginger ways to do it but this works


----------



## Gatsby (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow. I've dropped a few pieces of silverware, utensils and small items (a pewter shot glass got rather chewed up...) but that one takes the cake!

Impressive that it still works and I agree - it does look totally kick butt now.


----------



## wingnut86 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just file down the sharp edges, and replace the glass, and your good to go. And if you JB Weld the clip back on, it'll be a custom light...


----------



## waddup (Jan 26, 2010)

i recommend re testing the garbage disposal with one of her favorite shoes.


----------



## JohnF (Jan 26, 2010)

Reminds me of the 'Will it Blend?' series. This one beat the blender. SF should be notified of this.

John F


----------



## straightpuke (Jan 26, 2010)

I would be so heartbroken if that happened to me...


----------



## chaoss (Jan 26, 2010)

It looks like the dude with metal teeth from the 007 movies ate it .


----------



## ash211 (Jan 26, 2010)

Send it to Surefire with a detailed description of what happened and they will probably send you a new one. They will use your story to show everyone how tuff their lights are.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, there's $139 down the drain. Go buy a new one, and a new garbage disposal. The flashlight survived the garbage disposal, but I'm not sure the garbage disposal survived the flashlight.


----------



## bigdukesix (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you take a picture of the look on your face as it was falling (in slow motion of course)


----------



## H2Orower (Jan 26, 2010)

I called SF this morning to tell them what happened and inquire about a repair. As usual, they were very responsive and provided me with an RMA# and instructions to return the head. The more I think about it though, I'm not sure I want to send it in. Like you guys are saying, it's kinda cool the way it is. Besides, if they gave me just a new head, it would look weird on the beat up body.

I did send an email with pictures to the SF people in California to tell them my story and express my astonishment over the abuse the little light took.


----------



## H2Orower (Jan 26, 2010)

waddup said:


> i recommend re testing the garbage disposal with one of her favorite shoes.



My wife and I got a chuckle out of the comments here. She does feel awful cause she knows how much I enjoy my collection, but she's forgiven. I just don't want to tell her that yet. Why not milk it for a little while longer.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> I called SF this morning to tell them what happened and inquire about a repair. As usual, they were very responsive and provided me with an RMA# and instructions to return the head. The more I think about it though, I'm not sure I want to send it in. Like you guys are saying, it's kinda cool the way it is. Besides, if they gave me just a new head, it would look weird on the beat up body.
> 
> I did send an email with pictures to the SF people in California to tell them my story and express my astonishment over the abuse the little light took.


 
Go ahead and exchange the head. One of the picture looks like the len is cracked?? If that's the case, it might not be waterproof anymore. Let say you get a new head, eventually you will drop it and ding it... then it will finally match the body. :laughing:


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 26, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> I did send an email with pictures to the SF people in California to tell them my story and express my astonishment over the abuse the little light took.


This would be a great story piece on the SF website. Hope to see it soon.

With Aloha, 

Clarence



chaoss said:


> It looks like the dude with metal teeth from the 007 movies ate it .


Jaws!


----------



## divine (Jan 26, 2010)

New glass? The E1L has an optic. That's going to be tough to replace.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that's worth sending to SureFire. Bet you get onto the website as one of their war stories, and bet they send a free replacement as well.  



H2Orower said:


> My wife was insisting that our garbage disposal wasn't working properly and complaining that it was not adequately chopping up the lemon pieces she had put in. "_Perhaps the blades are no longer sharp enough_", she said. To investigate the matter, she grabbed my E1L out of the kitchen drawer and proceeded to "accidentally" drop it into the running machine. As you can see, the blades were plenty strong and sharp, and did a number on my little $139 hard anodized flashlight. The light might not be pretty to look at any longer, but it still works just fine.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 26, 2010)

divine said:


> New glass? The E1L has an optic. That's going to be tough to replace.


 

The TIRs have a pyrex window in front of them that (in this case) is cracked.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a *great* story - thanks for sharing it! 

I would have had a heart attack if that happened to one of my lights.


----------



## computernut (Jan 26, 2010)

That's too bad about the light. You'll have a real beater light after you get the head fixed/replaced.


----------



## Mdinana (Jan 26, 2010)

Wife or not, I would have cussed her a blue streak. Seriously, wtf? 

She owes you a new light. And she needs to replace the disposal.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2010)

Send it to SureFire and get a divorce, LOL!


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 26, 2010)

Am I crazy or is the rubber switch boot completely in tact!!!

Surefire makes some tough sh1t!!!


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we are all wanting the video of the beam eminating from the disposal, as the light is doing backflips down there.
That would have looked pretty cool.:mecry:


----------



## H2Orower (Jan 27, 2010)

In looking at it closer, I don't think that the lens/window alone could be replaced because the entire bezel portion of the head is no longer a true circle. You couldn't tell from my original pics, but I've included this one below where you can see how the sides were slightly smashed flat, actually pinching out the o-ring a bit. That was a very powerful beating it took for a few seconds.

By the way, I'm pleased to report that the disposal appears to be working just fine as well. I guess we can call this contest a "Draw".


----------



## H2Orower (Jan 27, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Am I crazy or is the rubber switch boot completely in tact!!!
> 
> Surefire makes some tough sh1t!!!



Yeah, I thought that was very ironic myself. The softest material on the entire light went unharmed. Go figure.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 27, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> That's a *great* story - thanks for sharing it!
> 
> I would have had a heart attack if that happened to one of my lights.



Nope, no heart attack. I'd presented her the divorce papers...


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jan 27, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> I am positive she is glad you dropped in down there.
> Can you imagine if SHE did the dropping?
> Not a pretty sight.


Might wanna re-read that.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ouch! This is exactly the sort of thing Mrs. DM51 does, but it's nice to hear Mrs. H2Orower feels sorry about her mistake.


----------



## Bruceter (Jan 27, 2010)

I bet a divorce lawyer would cost a lot more than a new light
Bruceter


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 27, 2010)

choaticwhisper said:


> Might wanna re-read that.


 Whoops. read that without my glasses, I thought "he" accidently dropped it down on her request.
In this case, yup, she owes you a knew light, at the very least.


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW!!! Now that's a REAL torture test! Too bad the lens got cracked, otherwise you could have just filed down the rough spots and use it with pride! 

I'll betcha other manufacturers' lights could not survive that sort of abuse.oo:

I'd keep it. Bragging rights, you understand...


----------



## brianch (Jan 27, 2010)

I just realized... You might wanna check the blades on your garbage disposal. They must be pretty dinged up.


----------



## Jvalera (Jan 27, 2010)

Just be thankfull your wife was not injured. SF will replace that, just ask for them to repair it.


----------



## Dole (Jan 28, 2010)

Well if they weren't dull before, I guess its safe to say the blades are dull now.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 28, 2010)

brianch said:


> IYou might wanna check the blades on your garbage disposal


R2, shut down all the garbage mashers on the detention level.


----------



## H2Orower (Jan 28, 2010)

brianch said:


> I just realized... You might wanna check the blades on your garbage disposal. They must be pretty dinged up.



Yeah, right. "Hey honey, do you mind grabbing one of my remaining lights (perhaps the Kroma would do) and check out the condition of the disposal blades?"

On second thought, maybe I'll do the inspecting this time!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 28, 2010)

Given that the dishwasher needs to be replaced, would you mind dumping an el cheapo light there to see what happens to it? You probably do not have any DX/KD light around but how about a lowely MagLite? Please sacrifice one for the sake of CPF community.

If it gets shreded, Surefire wins. If it does not, we can always say that the garbage disposal lost all its sharpness after tackling the Surefire and hence it was not able to shred the Maglite; so Surefire still wins 

- Vikas


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2010)

"Will it blend ?"

:mecry:


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 28, 2010)

DM51 said:


> R2, shut down all the garbage mashers on the detention level.


 



 beepbeepbeedlyboop


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 28, 2010)

Jvalera said:


> Just be thankfull your wife was not injured. SF will replace that, just ask for them to repair it.



i had to read that one twice, i thought maybe YOUR wife came with a surefire warranty...i was gunna call up surefire and have them replace mine too!


----------



## zenlunatic (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a FYI. Disposals dont have blades they have metal teeth.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Feb 1, 2010)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Given that the dishwasher needs to be replaced, would you mind dumping an el cheapo light there to see what happens to it? You probably do not have any DX/KD light around but how about a lowely MagLite? Please sacrifice one for the sake of CPF community.
> 
> If it gets shreded, Surefire wins. If it does not, we can always say that the garbage disposal lost all its sharpness after tackling the Surefire and hence it was not able to shred the Maglite; so Surefire still wins
> 
> - Vikas


 
I have a minimag I can donate or a cheap chinese 6P clone


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 2, 2010)

zenlunatic said:


> Just a FYI. Disposals dont have blades they have metal teeth.



Yes sir, you're absolutely correct. Since my little episode, I decided to educate myself on the inner workings of a disposal via a few google searches. Quite interesting. Typically, there are no spinning blades that chop food or flashlights, just a couple of spinning "slingers/knuckles/teeth" that use centrifugal force to throw the food against the outer edges of the chamber thru sharp slots in a shredder ring. The teeth are actually quite stubby, thick, and dull, which explains how they survived the E1L.

Anyway, this is a flashlight forum, not a household appliance forum, so I'll shut up now.

But since my disposal is currently working, I'm going to pass on any requests to throw additional lights in there. :shakehead


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 2, 2010)

Impressive post!

If the light still works to a satisfactory level despite the cracked lens, then I would be tempted to keep it.

Maybe see if SureFire will send you a new clip? I suppose it depends on whether the attachment point for the clip has been damaged or not.

It looks like it has been used to fight insurgents in the Middle East, not to inspect a garbage disposal in the kitchen 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## JNewell (Feb 2, 2010)

zenlunatic said:


> Just a FYI. Disposals dont have blades they have metal teeth.


 

I used to have one that basically had a pair of opposed cheese graters, which I think I would have called blades. Didn't work as well as the current ones with teeth/slingers, though. Probably wouldn't have made as much of a mess of the light, either.


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 2, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> ...If the light still works to a satisfactory level despite the cracked lens, then I would be tempted to keep it.
> 
> Maybe see if SureFire will send you a new clip? I suppose it depends on whether the attachment point for the clip has been damaged or not...
> 
> ...



I agree. I'm keepin' it. It's a great conversation piece and it still serves its purpose perfectly as a general use household flashlight.

The clip is a goner though. Actually, the clip itself is fine, but the area surrounding the clip slot on the body was deformed enough where it will no longer hold the clip securely. Oh well.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 2, 2010)

H2Orower,

Just curious, what kind of comments did you get from Surefire?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 3, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> The clip is a goner though. Actually, the clip itself is fine, but the area surrounding the clip slot on the body was deformed enough where it will no longer hold the clip securely. Oh well.



Could you post a pic of the clip slot? It seems you missed it in all of your pics. :thanks:

Mike


----------



## RA40 (Feb 3, 2010)

After all this, you are supposed to tell us the blades on the disposal are even sharper. Next will be to sharpen the blender and lawnmower.


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 3, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> H2Orower,
> 
> Just curious, what kind of comments did you get from Surefire?



Not a whole lot. When it first happened I called to inquire about a repair and explained the circumstances. He said something like, "Wow, that says a lot about the strength of the flashlight." He also gave me an RMA # to return the head.

That same day I also sent two different emails to Surefire to explain my story and thank them for making a great product. One email was submitted directly to the True Stories contest, and the second email, with several pictures attached, was sent to their customer service email. I haven't received a response from either.



SUREFIRED said:


> Could you post a pic of the clip slot? It seems you missed it in all of your pics. :thanks:
> 
> Mike



Sure. Here are two pics. The second one is the E1L on the left with a healthy E2L on the right. You can see how the slot on the E1L has no "lip" to hold the clip securely. I simply sat it on top of the body for the sake of the picture.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 3, 2010)

At least you resisted the strong urge to reach in and "rescue" the light _before_ turning off the power!


----------



## signal 13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Impressive little light! And that is why SF is all I own (excluding some Malkoff & LF drop-ins, of course).


----------



## carrot (Feb 4, 2010)

This one's a real keeper. Hang on to it and use it with pride... it really is a tough little light that went through hell.

My favorite light is one that's been beaten up pretty good. Not quite as beat up as yours, but far, far away from mint condition. It has a lot of stories. 

Chances are, that E1L will become a favorite of yours.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, that looks worse than I had imagined.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 5, 2010)

God...the clip was torn off!

I think I would keep it and put it in my den, then when people come over, you can make up stories. Don't mention the kitchen incident to them.

Also, what did it sound like? Can you give us somekind of an idea? I can only imagine!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 5, 2010)

RedLed said:


> when people come over, you can make up stories. Don't mention the kitchen incident to them.


Good idea. Tell them you have a bad habit of chewing your flashlights, the same way other people chew pencils. That should impress them!


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow talk about a crappy garbage disposal....couldnt even take care of a little flashlight   lol


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 5, 2010)

RedLed said:


> ...Also, what did it sound like? Can you give us somekind of an idea? I can only imagine!



Well, let's see. That's a tough one, but I'll give it a shot:

Ahhhh!!! ... clunk, clunk, clunk ... ARH!!! ... clunk, clunk ... *CLICK* ... pause ... Oh my god, you're gonna kill me!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL. I assume the first part of that was the machine, and the second part (after the pause) was Mrs. H2Orower; but what about the "AAAARRGH!!" from you, shortly afterwards?


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 5, 2010)

There would have been some serious cussing at my house (me), if the same thing were to happen... 


But alas, I have neither an E1L, nor a garbage disposal...and no wife to blame even if I did have the former items. :candle:


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 6, 2010)

kick a$$ thread... for some reason this vid comes to mind... poor insinkerator never stood a chance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLBpLz5ELPI


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, not quite sure how the vid ties in, but I think you're right...I doubt even an Insinkerator could out-shred Kirk!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 6, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> kick a$$ thread... for some reason this vid comes to mind... poor insinkerator never stood a chance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLBpLz5ELPI


 
+1 :rock:



Toohotruk said:


> Yeah, not quite sure how the vid ties in, but I think you're right...I doubt even an Insinkerator could out-shred Kirk!


 
+2 :rock::rock:

...see avatar...

Anyways back on topic that light took a beating and would be my favorite conversation piece


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 7, 2010)

You should superglue a Band-Aid diagonally across the battery tube, and then take it to the office and use it as your office flashlight. THAT should get some people talking.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 7, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> My wife was insisting that our garbage disposal wasn't working properly and complaining that it was not adequately chopping up the lemon pieces she had put in. "_Perhaps the blades are no longer sharp enough_", she said. To investigate the matter, she grabbed my E1L out of the kitchen drawer and proceeded to "accidentally" drop it into the running machine. As you can see, the blades were plenty strong and sharp, and did a number on my little $139 hard anodized flashlight.


 
Ironically, those blades are likely quite a bit dull now.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 21, 2010)

H20rower, I have a gutted out KX1 head. If you are up to cracking the bezel open I can ship you the lens so you can replace the broken one. 


PM me your address and I can drop it in the mail! 





Chris


----------



## chaoss (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, this thread and the redneck turkey strobing thread have made for some pretty good comedy .


----------



## Alex K. (Feb 22, 2010)

It gives it character! Seriously though, if my SF ever "fell" in the garbage disposal, I might dive in after it!


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 24, 2010)

Cosmo7809 said:


> H20rower, I have a gutted out KX1 head. If you are up to cracking the bezel open I can ship you the lens so you can replace the broken one.
> 
> 
> PM me your address and I can drop it in the mail!
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. I've been traveling for several days and haven't been checking CPF.

Thank you very much for the offer Chris... that's very considerate of you, but I'm going to pass. I'm not comfortable opening the bezel and besides, I've become rather fond of the light exactly the way it is. It's now my showpiece. :thumbsup:

Thanks again though.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not a problem! And no worries on late reply.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry to Necro this thread but I thought people might be interested that H20rower's story now seems to be featured on Surefire's True Stories pages. Just scroll down to "Outdoorsman Takes On Garbage Disposal"


----------



## Kindle (Sep 19, 2010)

Great find SuperTrouper!

Now the real question is...

Will it blend?


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> ... Chances are, that E1L will become a favorite of yours.



It is for me!

IMHO, Surefire E1L is the best LED flashlight ever! I love mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## grumbler (Sep 19, 2010)

The body's durability is surely more a function of the properties of aluminum rather than any of SureFire's manufacturing techniques. I guess it's impressive that the electronics survived the bludgeoning, but aren't SureFire flashlights designed relatively simply, anyway? How exactly could one fail?

How's holding the light-- are there any pointy metal bits sticking out?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2010)

Took SF this long to upload the story?

I guess there's still hope that my L1 Cree tale will eventually get uploaded as well.


----------



## Kraid (Sep 19, 2010)

Talk about a light with some serious character!


----------



## red02 (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy s.. probably the best looking flashlight I've seen in my year of lurking + posting.

I'll probably order the E2L AA tonight.


----------



## SiliconCali (Sep 20, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> Well, let's see. That's a tough one, but I'll give it a shot:
> 
> Ahhhh!!! ... clunk, clunk, clunk ... ARH!!! ... clunk, clunk ... *CLICK* ... pause ... Oh my god, you're gonna kill me!



LMAO...that's funny.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 20, 2010)

I would give that light to the wife, and buy me a new one...


----------



## MaxLight (Sep 20, 2010)

My E1L went one-on-one with my washing machine this weekend. It came out nice and clean and still works (No water or moisture inside). I know it is not the same type of punishment, but this is why I EDC a Surefire.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 20, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> I think we are all wanting the video of the beam eminating from the disposal, as the light is doing backflips down there.
> That would have looked pretty cool.:mecry:


HAHAHA, I didn't even think of that.


----------

